# Does SARS talk to DHA when processing foreign nationals income tax?



## baconsteakey (Aug 29, 2018)

Asking for a friend.

Let's say a foreign national, on a regular spousal permit without any work endorsement, has been working illegally for a limited SA company set up by their spouse.
When that foreign national registers for a tax number at SARS and income tax is eventually paid for that person, is it likely that SARS will talk to the Dept Home Affairs?

If they do, and a violation is discovered, what would potential repercussions be for:
a: the foreign national
b: the SA citizen who registered the limited company


----------

